# How to Remove Thumb Stud



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys, I'm trying to clean my EDC knife SANRENMU 763 (LB), but I have no idea how to remove the thumb stud, pls kindly help? Thanks.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vice grips/pliers with a small leather insert, that way you won't deform or scratch the stud.

You just unscrew the thumb stud, one should be male and the other will have female threads.

But some knives have thumb studs press fit by factory, but i'm sure your one are screw on?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Danny*

I used 2 pliers and done . Now my torxs are not fits to remove the handle :banghead:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

:woot:


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

i noticed ya stud has a flat on the stud side small spanner but glade ya got it off without snapping it good job maplins do torx sets for small electrics


----------

